# Inter - Juve: Supercoppa. 12 gennaio 2022 ore 21. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (10 Gennaio 2022)

Inter - Juventus, Supercoppa Italiana. Si gioca mercoledì 12 gennaio 2022 alle ore 21:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Dove vedere Inter - Juve in tv?

Diretta su Canale 5 dalle ore 21:00 del 12 gennaio 2022

Designato l'arbitro Doveri.


----------



## Djici (10 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Juventus, Supercoppa Italiana. Si gioca mercoledì 12 gennaio 2022 alle ore 21:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Juve in tv?
> 
> ...


Che schifo di partita. Non riesco mai a decidermi per chi tifare a parte per i soliti crociati


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Gennaio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Che schifo di partita. Non riesco mai a decidermi per chi tifare a parte per i soliti crociati


se si tifa per i crociati poi però se vincono bisognerebbe festeggiare...

io me la godrò e spero in risse e torti arbitrali a profusione.


----------



## Djici (10 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se si tifa per i crociati poi però se vincono bisognerebbe festeggiare...
> 
> io me la godrò e spero in risse e torti arbitrali a profusione.


Qualche crociato fa sempre bene. Ma preferirei qualche crociato di giocatori stranieri piuttosto che italiani.
Per chiesa non riesco a gioire del tutto ad esempio.
Avrei preferito Dybala.

Ma con l'Inter ho tanta scelta tra Skriniar, De Vrij, Brozo, Calha, Lautaro e Dzeko


----------



## unbreakable (10 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Juventus, Supercoppa Italiana. Si gioca mercoledì 12 gennaio 2022 alle ore 21:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Juve in tv?
> 
> ...


lnon bastava giocare in casa , danno pure il capo ultras degli arbitri interisti (dopo il derby ho cambiato radicalmente giudizio su doveri)


----------



## KingSheva (10 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo per il crociato di Lautaro, Barella e Skriniar.


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Juventus, Supercoppa Italiana. Si gioca mercoledì 12 gennaio 2022 alle ore 21:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Juve in tv?
> 
> ...


.


----------



## davidelynch (10 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Juventus, Supercoppa Italiana. Si gioca mercoledì 12 gennaio 2022 alle ore 21:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Juve in tv?
> 
> ...


Potrebbe essere l’occasione giusta per abbattere il vecchio San siro per dare spazio al nuovo stadio, meteorite se ci sei questo è il tuo momento.


----------



## Stex (10 Gennaio 2022)

intanto speriamo vadano ai supplementari


----------



## Zenos (10 Gennaio 2022)

Io a tifare gobbi non riesco proprio, ogni loro sconfitta per me ne giova tutto il calcio.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (10 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Juventus, Supercoppa Italiana. Si gioca mercoledì 12 gennaio 2022 alle ore 21:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Juve in tv?
> 
> ...


E' bello sapere che domani non ci sarà il Coviddi a San Siro, che sarà infatti pieno almeno al 50%.. il Coviddi ci sarà pero' da domenica prossima per 2 settimane.


----------



## emamilan99 (10 Gennaio 2022)

Inter con 0 assenti juve con fuori chiesa danilo de ligt bonucci cuadrado alex sandro


----------



## David Gilmour (10 Gennaio 2022)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> E' bello sapere che domani non ci sarà il Coviddi a San Siro, che sarà infatti pieno almeno al 50%.. il Coviddi ci sarà pero' da domenica prossima per 2 settimane.


Osi dubitare di Lascienzah di Speranza e dei virology televisivi? VERGONIAH!


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Gennaio 2022)

Mi raccomando, continuiamo a dire che l'inda fa schifo ed è fortunata.. cosi continueranno a vincere.. ottimo zappiamoci le nostre palle da soli.


----------



## admin (11 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Juventus, Supercoppa Italiana. Si gioca mercoledì 12 gennaio 2022 alle ore 21:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Juve in tv?
> 
> ...


.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Juventus, Supercoppa Italiana. Si gioca mercoledì 12 gennaio 2022 alle ore 21:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Juve in tv?
> 
> ...


Mi stanno talmente sul culo entrambe che posso tifare solo per un meteorite o per qualche infortunio. 
Ad onor del vero la juve il conto alla sfiga lo paga ,quelli che stuprano le statistiche sono gli altri. 
La maglia nerazzurra è come il santo graal: vita eterna. 
Hanno talmente tanta salute da fare schifo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Gennaio 2022)

ma eventualmente i gialli e rossi valgono per il campionato!?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Juventus, Supercoppa Italiana. Si gioca mercoledì 12 gennaio 2022 alle ore 21:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Juve in tv?
> 
> ...



L'Inter vince facilmente. 3-0. Gia sono piu forti cosi, poi la Juve sara senza Cuadrado, Chiesa e Sczeczny.
Speravo in una partita difficile e combattuta, ma questa l'Inter la vince in ciabatte.


----------



## Ecthelion (11 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Juventus, Supercoppa Italiana. Si gioca mercoledì 12 gennaio 2022 alle ore 21:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Juve in tv?
> 
> ...


Non sono sicuro che le sanzioni in questa partita valgano per il campionato, ma io come sempre tifo per la rissa infernale in campo con pugni e ceffoni, panchine comprese, multiple espulsioni e squalifiche.


----------



## Solo (12 Gennaio 2022)

Spero che Allegri li incarti per bene. Le melme stanno volando sulle ali dell'entusiasmo, serve qualcuno che gli rifili una bastonata sui denti.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (12 Gennaio 2022)

speriamo in supplementari con mega rissone finale


----------



## Albijol (12 Gennaio 2022)

Voglio rotule disintegrate e tendini lacerati


----------



## sion (12 Gennaio 2022)

Poi mi direte che l Inter è un armata invincibile ecc ecc, ma quanto culo hanno questi? Mai un infortunio, un caso Covid, sempre squadra al completo contro chiunque anche se si gioca ogni tre giorni, ingiocabili


----------



## Walker (12 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi stanno talmente sul culo entrambe che posso tifare solo per un meteorite o per qualche infortunio.
> Ad onor del vero la juve il conto alla sfiga lo paga ,quelli che stuprano le statistiche sono gli altri.
> La maglia nerazzurra è come il santo graal: vita eterna.
> Hanno talmente tanta salute da fare schifo.


Quoto, basterebbe un oggetto a componente metallica dallo spazio di 6/7 metri di diametro per risolvere la faccenda, scagliato a 25000 km/h...
In alternativa ovviamente speriamo che vadano ai supplementari, scannandosi con infortuni da stagione finita, specie sponda indaista.
Non gli può andare di lusso in eterno, la ruota prima o poi gira per tutti.


----------



## Nevergiveup (12 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> speriamo in supplementari con mega rissone finale


Bella ammucchiata stile covid party e domani tutti positivi. 

Si scherza ovviamente.


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Juventus, Supercoppa Italiana. Si gioca mercoledì 12 gennaio 2022 alle ore 21:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Juve in tv?
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Franz64 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Tra i 2 preferisco vincano i Piemontesi anche se probabilmente vinceranno le meldaccie prescritte e impunite


----------



## Gamma (12 Gennaio 2022)

Supplementari e infortuni, per il resto può finire in ogni modo, sinceramente non mi interessa.


----------



## Route66 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Quoto, *basterebbe un oggetto a componente metallica dallo spazio di 6/7 metri di diametro per risolvere la faccenda, scagliato a 25000 km/h.*..
> In alternativa ovviamente speriamo che vadano ai supplementari, scannandosi con infortuni da stagione finita, specie sponda indaista.
> Non gli può andare di lusso in eterno, la ruota prima o poi gira per tutti.


In questo caso si risolverebbe anche con largo anticipo la querelle sulla demolizione di S.Siro.
Per me è ok!


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Difficile guardare una partita è tifare contro entrambe.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (12 Gennaio 2022)

Ho la sensazione che i gobbi le prenderanno di brutto.


----------



## cris (12 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Juventus, Supercoppa Italiana. Si gioca mercoledì 12 gennaio 2022 alle ore 21:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Juve in tv?
> 
> ...


È come dover scegliere se prendere una martellata sul pollice destro o quello sinistro.
Come va a finire, si rosica. Forse meglio la vincano i rubentini.


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2022)

*INTER (3-5-2): Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni; Dumfries, Calhanoglu, Brozovic, Barella, Perisic; Dzeko, Lautaro Martinez*

*JUVENTUS (4-4-2): Perin; De Sciglio, Rugani, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; McKennie, Locatelli, Rabiot, Bernardeschi; Kulusevski, Morata.*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *INTER (3-5-2): Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni; Dumfries, Calhanoglu, Brozovic, Barella, Perisic; Dzeko, Lautaro Martinez
> 
> JUVENTUS (4-4-2): Perin; De Sciglio, Rugani, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; McKennie, Locatelli, Rabiot, Bernardeschi; Kulusevski, Morata.*




Difesa da horror per la giuve 
Gli altri come al solito sempre al completo


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Io a tifare gobbi non riesco proprio, ogni loro sconfitta per me ne giova tutto il calcio.



Io disprezzo entrambe ma la Juventus è una vera offesa allo Sport.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Difesa da horror per la giuve
> Gli altri come al solito sempre al completo



La più grave perdita per loro è Cuadrado, niente rigore assicurato.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *INTER (3-5-2): Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni; Dumfries, Calhanoglu, Brozovic, Barella, Perisic; Dzeko, Lautaro Martinez
> 
> JUVENTUS (4-4-2): Perin; De Sciglio, Rugani, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; McKennie, Locatelli, Rabiot, Bernardeschi; Kulusevski, Morata.*


L'Inter se li mangia.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La più grave perdita per loro è Cuadrado, niente rigore assicurato.



Può sempre subentrare l'allievo cascatore....Dybala


----------



## Hellscream (12 Gennaio 2022)

Raramente ho visto l'inno cantato così male...

P.S. forza inter


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

1 tiro da fuori e un calcio d'angolo.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Può sempre subentrare l'allievo cascatore....Dybala


Infatti lo tengono di riserva


----------



## Ecthelion (12 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *INTER (3-5-2): Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni; Dumfries, Calhanoglu, Brozovic, Barella, Perisic; Dzeko, Lautaro Martinez
> 
> JUVENTUS (4-4-2): Perin; De Sciglio, Rugani, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; McKennie, Locatelli, Rabiot, Bernardeschi; Kulusevski, Morata.*


L'Inda ovviamente al completo con tutti i titolari. Nemmeno se li conservassero congelati in criosonno in una teca tra una partita e l'altra potrebbe essere possibile. Non sono umani.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Raramente ho visto l'inno cantato così male...
> 
> P.S. forza inter



Forza Inter no, dai


----------



## Hellscream (12 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Forza Inter no, dai


Tiferei qualunque squadra giocasse contro i mafiosi. Letteralmente, qualunque. Quindi anche loro.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Tiferei qualunque squadra giocasse contro i mafiosi. Letteralmente, qualunque. Quindi anche loro.



Ok, ma non scrivere "forza inter" su questo forum. E' vietato


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (12 Gennaio 2022)

Impressionante come l'inter sia al completo (diciamo al massimo 2-3 defezioni) praticamente da 2 senza alcuna interruzione. Dev'essere un record mondiale.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Impressionante come l'inter sia al completo (diciamo al massimo 2-3 defezioni) praticamente da 2 senza alcuna interruzione. Dev'essere un record mondiale.



Onestamente bisogna fare i complimenti alla loro società e riflettere sulla nostra.


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2022)

Mah

Per ora è un massacro


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Sono formidabili nel gioco aereo.

Si gioca a porta romana.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Gennaio 2022)

magna gol sto lautaro


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (12 Gennaio 2022)

3 palle gol in 7 minuti, e qualcuno si preoccupa di sti cessi per i posti Champions, quest'anno neanche con tutta la mafia del mondo


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Sono formidabili nel gioco aereo.
> 
> Si gioca a porta romana.



Sinceramente spero in un massacro.


----------



## Ecthelion (12 Gennaio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Impressionante come l'inter sia al completo (diciamo al massimo 2-3 defezioni) praticamente da 2 senza alcuna interruzione. Dev'essere un record mondiale.


E non solo sono al completo, sembrano sempre anche al massimo della forma. Visto lo scatto di Perisic? Poi adesso il coast to coast di De Vrji? Mah pazzesco.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Non è rigore. Onestamente.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Gennaio 2022)

netto.
il solito cesso chiellini col cervello di una scimmia


----------



## Solo (12 Gennaio 2022)

Rigore netto


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Chiellini faceva bene a ritirarsi dopo gli europei, era pure in scadenza


----------



## Hellscream (12 Gennaio 2022)

Questo non è mai rigore.

Comunque non c'è proprio partita.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (12 Gennaio 2022)

Rigore stranetto per l'Inter  Chiellini ormai é solo un danno.



Blu71 ha scritto:


> Onestamente bisogna fare i complimenti alla loro società e riflettere sulla nostra.


Hai ragione. Un conto é la sfiga, un altro costruire una rosa con rottami noti (esempio: Hai Ibra e Giroud e come terza punta, che deve essere solamente affidabile, nulla di altro, prendi Pellegri...un altro rottame).



admin ha scritto:


> Mah
> 
> Per ora è un massacro


Vabbe, gioca l'Inter 1 contro la Juve 2. Infatti Allegri ha regalato un turno di riposo a De Ligt giocandosi il titolo con Rugani ed un Chiellini rientrante...Se non é una mezza resa allora non so proprio.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> netto.
> il solito cesso chiellini col cervello di una scimmia


Dai si è tuffato.


----------



## Freddy Manson (12 Gennaio 2022)

ma quanto corrono sti schifosi dell'inter? altro che Atalanta, sono loro quelli che si bombano. vanno al triplo di quegli altri, mah


----------



## Zenos (12 Gennaio 2022)

Mazzoleni ha valutato regolare...ahahahah ma quanto fanno schifo?


----------



## ventu84090 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Rigore stranetto per l'Inter  Chiellini ormai é solo un danno.
> 
> 
> Hai ragione. Un conto é la sfiga, un altro costruire una rosa con rottami noti (esempio: Hai Ibra e Giroud e come terza punta, che deve essere solamente affidabile, nulla di altro, prendi Pellegri...un altro rottame).
> ...


De light è stato espulso domenica..così come è stato ammonito cuadrado che era diffidato..


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Rigore stranetto per l'Inter  Chiellini ormai é solo un danno.
> 
> 
> Hai ragione. Un conto é la sfiga, un altro costruire una rosa con rottami noti (esempio: Hai Ibra e Giroud e come terza punta, che deve essere solamente affidabile, nulla di altro, prendi Pellegri...un altro rottame).
> ...


De Ligt è squalificato.


----------



## Pit96 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Per me l'Inter ne dà almeno 2 o 3 a questa juve. Intanto ci poteva stare un rigore


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Ma quanto è simpatico l'allenatore dell'Inter...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (12 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> De Ligt è squalificato.


Ah, pensavo fosse solo Cuadrado. Grazie!


----------



## Walker (12 Gennaio 2022)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> ma quanto corrono sti schifosi dell'inter? altro che Atalanta, sono loro quelli che si bombano. vanno al triplo di quegli altri, mah


Ho pensato la stessa cosa. Qualcuno ha studiato dallo staff del dr Agricola probabilmente


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente spero in un massacro.


Qua non è facile, dovrebbero perdere entrambi.


----------



## Freddy Manson (12 Gennaio 2022)

comunque per me il rigore c'era tutto, almeno dalle immagini che hanno fatto vedere.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Qua non è facile, dovrebbero perdere entrambi.



Allora mi accontento di quello della Juve.


----------



## enigmistic02 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Nessuno odia la Juve e Chiellini più di me, ma nel caso specifico Barella si è lasciato cadere come un sacco di patate. Per me non è rigore.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Nessuno odia la Juve e Chiellini più di me, ma nel caso specifico Barella si è lasciato cadere come un sacco di patate. Per me non è rigore.



Concordo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Gennaio 2022)

Juve imbarazzante.


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2022)

Che cesso sto Brunelleschi


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Tuffo di Bernardeschi


----------



## gabri65 (12 Gennaio 2022)

La prosopopea del "derby d'itaglia" è qualcosa che non mi andrà mai giù. Come se fossero le squadre più importanti del paese (forse sì, in certe stanze) e le altre a ruota. Appena mettono il naso in Europa son figure barbine.

Ridicole. Le maniche della maglia senza la patch mi danno un senso di vuoto, e la dicono lunga.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Concordo.


lo anticipa e si fa travolgere per me impossibile non darlo.
bernardeschi si è tuffato invece.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> La prosopopea del "derby d'itaglia" è qualcosa che non mi andrà mai giù. Come se fossero le squadre più importanti del paese (forse sì, in certe stanze) e le altre a ruota. Appena mettono il naso in Europa son figure barbine.
> 
> Ridicole. Le maniche della maglia senza la patch mi danno un senso di vuoto, e la dicono lunga.



E' il derby della seconda e terza squadra d'Italia.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Gennaio 2022)

Impressionante quanto corre brozo.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> lo anticipa e si fa travolgere per me impossibile non darlo.
> bernardeschi si è tuffato invece.



A me non sembra. Vedremo dopo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Gennaio 2022)

ecco i ladri shahahahahahahahaha


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2022)

*Gol dell'americano*

*1-0 Gobbi*


----------



## Walker (12 Gennaio 2022)

Gol delle mierde


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (12 Gennaio 2022)

Incredibile.


----------



## Hellscream (12 Gennaio 2022)

Al primo tiro in porta, viscidi come al solito


----------



## Andris (12 Gennaio 2022)

imbarazzante l'inter come si fa fregare
skriniar a spasso sulla fascia e in mezzo il buco


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Gennaio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Gol delle mierde



Bisogna specificare bene, perché di escrementi in campo ce ne sono 22


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Gennaio 2022)

Indebitati-ladri 0-1
Gol di Arnold.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Meglio che vincano i gobbi tanto sono poca roba, le melme devono perdere sicurezze


----------



## Pit96 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Primo tiro primo gol


----------



## kYMERA (12 Gennaio 2022)

Juventus in vantaggio, bene cosi. Almeno quelli dell'Inter corrono di più


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bisogna specificare bene, perché di escrementi in campo ce ne sono 22



Quelle con tre stelle.


----------



## ventu84090 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Se all’inter blocchi brozovic perdono molta della loro forza..allegri ci ha messo kulusevsky..stasera ha anche perso un paio di palloni..


----------



## kYMERA (12 Gennaio 2022)

Comunque non si vedeva una Juventus cosi aggressiva da un po'.
Appena si aggrediscono un po' questi dell'Inter c'è da dire che vanno in bambola.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Sto barella non si scassa mai per bene


----------



## Hellscream (12 Gennaio 2022)

Pippanoghlu LOL


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2022)

Meta della Turca


----------



## gabri65 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Bolide cosmico su San Siro purtroppo distante ancora anni luce.

Maledetta legge di gravitazione universale.


----------



## Swaitak (12 Gennaio 2022)

ho attaccato adesso, ancora non si è scassato nessuno?


----------



## Andris (12 Gennaio 2022)

morata era da giallo, l'arbitro neanche ha visto il fallo e ha fischiato per aver visto uno a terra prolungato


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (12 Gennaio 2022)

Oggi la turca ha gia fatto diverse giocate in pieno stile 'la turca'. Sara tornato lui stesso?


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ho attaccato adesso, ancora non si è scassato nessuno?



Stanno tutti bene


----------



## danjr (12 Gennaio 2022)

Speriamo vinca la Juve e questi perdano un po’ di morale da esagitati che hanno


----------



## Andris (12 Gennaio 2022)

povera inter, il turco è "Il giocatore che tira meglio da fuori"


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (12 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> morata era da giallo, l'arbitro neanche ha visto il fallo e ha fischiato per aver visto uno a terra prolungato


Doveri un disastro. Pe me l'Intervento di Chiellini é il classico rigore per colpa di un difensore goffo (come quando un attaccante sposta la palla e viene colpito dal portiere). Rigore automatico.

Se fosse Milan-Juve avrei gia la schiuma alla bocca. Mai una partita senza furto contro questi.


----------



## Andris (12 Gennaio 2022)

ecco de scempio, dopo due giornate torna normale


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Rigore per l'Inter.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Che cesso sopraciglio


----------



## Swaitak (12 Gennaio 2022)

troppo presto il pareggio


----------



## Andris (12 Gennaio 2022)

ah non tira il turco


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Gennaio 2022)

Questi rigori sono un'offesa per un nobile gioco. 
Io il giallo al geko sarei, altroché.


----------



## emamilan99 (12 Gennaio 2022)

La juve stasera è messa peggio di noi con le assenze.. l'inter non ha fuori manco il giardiniere, tutti arruolabili


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (12 Gennaio 2022)

De Scoglio  Un cesso acclamato, certi allenatori e i loro fetticci....


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

1-1


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2022)

Pareggio di Laureato


----------



## kYMERA (12 Gennaio 2022)

Già pareggiato. E vabbè finita.


----------



## Freddy Manson (12 Gennaio 2022)

de scoglio rotfl


----------



## enigmistic02 (12 Gennaio 2022)

In caso di parità al 90°, ci sono i supplementari?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (12 Gennaio 2022)

Bestia, che rigore.


----------



## Andris (12 Gennaio 2022)

Ibra potrebbe tirare anche lui così di prepotenza


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Si sapeva alla prima caduta gli dava il rigore.


----------



## Solo (12 Gennaio 2022)

Bah, per me era più rigore quello di Chiellini-Barella...


----------



## pazzomania (12 Gennaio 2022)

Spero vadano ai rigori 

Devono correre fino alle 2 di stanotte


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Gennaio 2022)

rigore alla ibra vedo............


----------



## Freddy Manson (12 Gennaio 2022)

quel cesso di caccanoglu solo a noi vuole tirare i rigori. tibia e perone quando?


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> In caso di parità al 90°, ci sono i supplementari?


...e poi rigori.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Spero vadano ai rigori
> 
> Devono correre fino alle 2 di stanotte



Meglio una bella rissa a fine gara...


----------



## Andris (12 Gennaio 2022)

anche questo era giallo netto, ma che arbitraggio ?


----------



## kYMERA (12 Gennaio 2022)

Se non tira fuori qualche cartellino Doveri la perde di mano sta partita.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (12 Gennaio 2022)

É possibile che Doveri abbia dimenticato i cartellini.


----------



## Hellscream (12 Gennaio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> La juve stasera è messa peggio di noi con le assenze.. l'inter non ha fuori manco il giardiniere, tutti arruolabili


Ed è così da quanto? 1 anno e mezzo? 2? Allucinante


----------



## Andris (12 Gennaio 2022)

intervento da rivedere di chiellini...potrebbe averlo preso


----------



## Andris (12 Gennaio 2022)

chiellini non sta capendo niente


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (12 Gennaio 2022)

Anche questo mi sembrava rigore netto. Un tocco di Kulusevski l'ho visto.

EDIT: Bastoni si tuffa gia prima del tocco...


----------



## enigmistic02 (12 Gennaio 2022)

E' la sagra del tuffo.


----------



## Andris (12 Gennaio 2022)

sussulto arbitro dov'eri !

giallo e urla "alla prossima ti mando via"

che maschio alpha


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Gennaio 2022)

già 2 netti non dati. qua col var non potevano esserci dubbi.


----------



## kipstar (12 Gennaio 2022)

cmq sempre rigore o calcio d'angolo.....il primo gol delle partite arriva sempre così.....in italia paga.


----------



## iceman. (12 Gennaio 2022)

Ma questi è da 1 anno e mezzo che fanno filtranti con i colpi di tacco..


----------



## mandraghe (12 Gennaio 2022)

Confesso di fare un tifo spudorato.

Tifo con forza per Niccolò Crociato, Marcelo Collaterale, Edin Stiramento, Lautaro Strappo e Chala Commozione Cerebrale.


----------



## chicagousait (12 Gennaio 2022)

Che squadraccia la Juve, così non la vinceranno mai


----------



## ventu84090 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Rigore su bastoni per me inesistente


----------



## Andris (12 Gennaio 2022)

con de sciglio e rugani rabiot costretto a fare difensore centrale


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Comunque mi aspettavo di più dai cuginastri.


----------



## Andris (12 Gennaio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Confesso di fare un tifo spudorato.
> 
> Tifo con forza per Niccolò Crociato, Marcelo Collaterale, Edin Stiramento, Lautaro Strappo e Chala Commozione Cerebrale.


meglio di Pellegatti


----------



## iceman. (12 Gennaio 2022)

Devono andare ai supplementari poi che si scannino pure ai rigori


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Che squadraccia la Juve, così non la vinceranno mai



Domenica con la Roma sembravano morti. Meglio non fidarsi.


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Se la vincono quei tumori in nerazzurro mi sale un veleno


----------



## enigmistic02 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Non sopporto vedere i giocatori buttarsi manco fossero concorrenti a caduta libera. 

A centrocampo resistono a sportellate che manderebbero Goku fuori dallo stadio, mentre in area, appena ne presumono la possibilità, al minimo contatto o al primo struscio si preparano a stramazzare al suolo con urletto. 

Poi in Europa ci stupiamo che non fischiano nulla o che ammoniscono per recitazione.


----------



## iceman. (12 Gennaio 2022)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Che squadraccia la Juve, così non la vinceranno mai


Rugani ha il pannolone addosso, De Sciglio il solito cesso dal 2013, Locatelli un bidone da 40 milioni, Brunelleschi che te lo dico a fare, Chiellini ormai procura solo rigori per gli avversari, Rabiot una femminuccia, Morata fa gol solo a noi, Kulusevski un altro bidone strapagato.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Non sopporto vedere i giocatori buttarsi manco fossero concorrenti a caduta libera.
> 
> A centrocampo resistono a sportellate che manderebbero Goku fuori dallo stadio, mentre in area, appena ne presumono la possibilità, al minimo contatto o al primo struscio si preparano a stramazzare al suolo con urletto.
> 
> *Poi in Europa ci stupiamo che non fischiano nulla o che ammoniscono per recitazione.*



Non è un caso che non si vince da una vita.


----------



## Dexter (12 Gennaio 2022)

Sono due squadre che farebbero decime in Premier. Io non so come non ve ne rendiate conto. Con due acquisti da 30 milioni, il Milan vincerebbe 3 scudetti di fila.


----------



## mandraghe (12 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Domenica con la Roma sembravano morti. Meglio non fidarsi.



Eh ma l’Inda non è la Roma...


----------



## iceman. (12 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non è un caso che non si vince da una vita.


Ma meglio così guarda, ci manca solo vederli vincere anche in Europa


----------



## gabri65 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Scusatemi, ma l'inda non la deve vincere. Il turco maledetto deve rimanere a zero tituli.

Brutto schifoso un'altra volta.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Gennaio 2022)

Mi spiegate cosa è questa storia del codice fiscale?
Non può giocare ma può andare in panchina e può subentrare. 
Ma che vuol dire?


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Scusatemi, ma l'inda non la deve vincere. Il turco maledetto deve rimanere a zero tituli.
> 
> Brutto schifoso un'altra volta.


Una faccia una razza. 
Nonzo. -cit-


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (12 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi spiegate cosa è questa storia del codice fiscale?
> Non può giocare ma può andare in panchina e può subentrare.
> Ma che vuol dire?


Infatti non ho capito quando Callegari ha detto che potrebbe essere utile in caso di rigori, forse gli arriva il green pass al novantesimo


----------



## mandraghe (12 Gennaio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma meglio così guarda, ci manca solo vederli vincere anche in Europa



L’Inda, che in Italia domina con la fisicità, in Europa dopo mezz’ora sarebbe con la lingua di fuori, il problema è che in champions le altre squadre, oltre alla fisicità, hanno tecnica e talento. Come abbiamo visto noi col Liverpool.


----------



## iceman. (12 Gennaio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Infatti non ho capito quando Callegari ha detto che potrebbe essere utile in caso di rigori, forse gli arriva il green pass al novantesimo


Secondo me non era vaccinato


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Gennaio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Infatti non ho capito quando Callegari ha detto che potrebbe essere utile in caso di rigori, forse gli arriva il green pass al novantesimo


Non mi dite che forse intendono i calci di rigore come situazione di non assembramento.
Sarebbe epico.


----------



## LupoTalos (12 Gennaio 2022)

Rigore per l’intermerda inesistente.. è dzeko a schiacciare il piede al difensore. Ha compensato quello non dato su barella (che comunque era un rigorino). bastoni era da ammonire per simulazione. 
Non spero nel meteorite solo perché abito vicino a San siro ma una bella bomba intelligente ci starebbe su sta partita….


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Gennaio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Secondo me non era vaccinato


Infatti non gioca perché non vaccinato ma è in panchina.


----------



## LupoTalos (12 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi spiegate cosa è questa storia del codice fiscale?
> Non può giocare ma può andare in panchina e può subentrare.
> Ma che vuol dire?



credo non giochi solo per scelta tecnica… tipo punizione perché era no vax


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2022)

Sto Bastoni è uguale a Materazzi: enorme fisicamente, con la capoccia minuscola


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Gennaio 2022)

LupoTalos ha scritto:


> credo non giochi solo per scelta tecnica… tipo punizione perché era no vax


Addirittura?
Ma allena allegri o Draghi?


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non mi dite che forse intendono i calci di rigore come situazione di non assembramento.
> Sarebbe epico.


è in panca per scelta tecnica. può giocare.
però non ha viaggiato con la squadra.


----------



## mandraghe (12 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Addirittura?
> Ma allena allegri o Draghi?


 Se Zangrillo può fare il presidente del Genoa il minimo che può fare Draghi è allenare la Juve


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è in panca per scelta tecnica. può giocare.
> però non ha viaggiato con la squadra.


Ma come fa a giocare con una dose?


----------



## iceman. (12 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sto Bastoni è uguale a Materazzi: enorme fisicamente, con la capoccia minuscola


Materazzi era una capra difensivamente, solo gomitate e interventi da macellaio, oggi sarebbe espulso una partita si e l'altra pure, per non parlare di Montero spacciato come super difensore quando era un cane.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (12 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma come fa a giocare con una dose?


Infatti avevano detto che si è appena vaccinato e non ha green pass


----------



## mandraghe (12 Gennaio 2022)

Se penso che 10 anni fa De Sciglio era definito l’erede di Maldini me vengono i brividi.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma come fa a giocare con una dose?



FFP3


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

La Juve si è barricata.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma come fa a giocare con una dose?


col tampone perchè è luogo di lavoro il campo e lo spogliatoio


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Gennaio 2022)

Perisic col pigiama sotto è proprio ridicolo.


----------



## chicagousait (12 Gennaio 2022)

Le barricate juventine


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> col tampone perchè è* luogo di lavoro *il campo e lo spogliatoio



I luoghi di lavoro sono altri.


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2022)

Sto arbitro è Ruggiero Rizzitelli


----------



## mandraghe (12 Gennaio 2022)

Allegri: 9 milioni per questo scempio. Se chiamavano Gigi Cagni era uguale. E risparmiavano.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Le barricate juventine



Questi sono capaci di vincerla alla fine.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Gennaio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Allegri: 9 milioni per questo scempio. Se chiamavano Gigi Cagni era uguale. E risparmiavano.


mah, forse avrebbero meno punti e forse non sarebbero 1-1


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Allegri: 9 milioni per questo scempio. Se chiamavano Gigi Cagni era uguale. E risparmiavano.



Tanto questi non falliscono mai.


----------



## mandraghe (12 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mah, forse avrebbero meno punti e forse non sarebbero 1-1



Non esiste che la squadra più ricca e potente della serie a giochi peggio dell’ultima provinciale.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Gennaio 2022)

chiellini doveva già essere fuori 3 volte. che mafioso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Gennaio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non esiste che la squadra più ricca e potente della serie a giochi peggio dell’ultima provinciale.


guarda chi hanno in rosa...... sono raccapriccianti.
la colpa è dei dirigenti.


----------



## Andris (12 Gennaio 2022)

si stanno menando di brutto, ma nessun infortunato


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non esiste che la squadra più ricca e potente della serie a giochi peggio dell’ultima provinciale.



Più ricca e più potente non significa migliore in campo.


----------



## mandraghe (12 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tanto questi non falliscono mai.



Maledetti.


----------



## mandraghe (12 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Più ricca e più potente non significa migliore in campo.



Eh ma nemmeno giocare peggio del Cagliari di Mazzarri.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Maledetti.



Ma no, sono comunque un esempio. Esempio da non seguire.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Eh ma nemmeno giocare peggio del Cagliari di Mazzarri.



Peggio di una squadra allenata da Mazzarri è grave


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Entra Dybala, rigore per la Juve.


----------



## mandraghe (12 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Peggio di una squadra allenata da Mazzarri è grave



Dimmi di no. Stai vedendo come stanno giocando? Un calcio ottimo, se fossimo nel ‘62, però.


----------



## gabri65 (12 Gennaio 2022)

'Mazza che calcio totale anni '70. Ma la strategia di gioco della juve la decide Arrivameglio?


----------



## Andris (12 Gennaio 2022)

povero Correa, pensava di fare il titolare e si trova a fare la riserva del turco


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Dimmi di no. Stai vedendo come stanno giocando? Un calcio ottimo, se fossimo nel ‘62, però.



Stanno giocando male certo. Bisogna anche, onestamente, dire che hanno assenze pesanti e che l'Inter attuale è nettamente più forte.


----------



## Andris (12 Gennaio 2022)

la juventus gioca per non perdere, come da tradizione allegri contro una più forte


----------



## kYMERA (12 Gennaio 2022)

Ovviamente non si è rotto nessuno fino ad ora. Usciti Lautaro e Dzeko.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> la juventus gioca per non perdere, come da tradizione allegri contro una più forte


...e rischia pure di vincerla.


----------



## iceman. (12 Gennaio 2022)

Devono spomparsi tutti.
Comunque Brozolo mai ammonito eh, stile Pjanic alla Juve


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...e rischia pure di vincerla.


infatti non capisco le critiche sul gioco.
per provare a vincere devono far così. peccato he allegri lo sappia


----------



## Andris (12 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...e rischia pure di vincerla.


secondo me vince l'inter ai supplementari, grazie ai cambi è più fresca


----------



## R41D3N (12 Gennaio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Devono spomparsi tutti.
> Comunque Brozolo mai ammonito eh, stile Pjanic alla Juve


Era giallo netto poco fa...poi vedi le ammonizioni che rifilano ai nostri e come fai a non smadonnare.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> infatti non capisco le critiche sul gioco.
> per provare a vincere devono far così. peccato he allegri lo sappia



Allegri sa bene che quello che resta alla fine è solo il risultato.


----------



## iceman. (12 Gennaio 2022)

Morata è lentissimo mamma mia


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> secondo me vince l'inter ai supplementari, grazie ai cambi è più fresca



Sappiamo bene che se si arriva ai rigori nulla è scontato.


----------



## kYMERA (12 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> secondo me vince l'inter ai supplementari, grazie ai cambi è più fresca



A me interessa solo che si rompa il crociato Calhanoglu.


----------



## Baba (12 Gennaio 2022)

Devono volare crociati a destra e manca


----------



## Andris (12 Gennaio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> A me interessa solo che si rompa il crociato Calhanoglu.


corre come un giovincello


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

La Juve punta, chiaramente, ad arrivare ai rigori.


----------



## Pit96 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Ma ci sarebbero i supplementari, giusto?


----------



## mandraghe (12 Gennaio 2022)

Da quando Kean è diventato Booker T?


----------



## Andris (12 Gennaio 2022)

tutte le volte toglie barella verso la fine
la fortuna di avere la panca lunga a disposizione, ha cambiato mezza squadra 
nei supplementari è un'altra partita


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ma ci sarebbero i supplementari, giusto?


yes


----------



## kYMERA (12 Gennaio 2022)

Alla fine Inzaghino li ha tolti tutti i titolari. Anche se si va ai supplementari questi la sfacchinata se la risparmiano.
Bisogna puntare tutto sul crociato di Calhanoglu.


----------



## Andris (12 Gennaio 2022)

guarda dybala come vuole il var per il rigore
solo così ci siamo accorti della sua presenza


----------



## gabri65 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Chissa che starà facendo la moglie del turco cornuto maledetto.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> guarda dybala come vuole il var per il rigore



--- e manca Cuadrado...


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Bene, supplementari speriamo con qualche espulsione.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Chissa che starà facendo la moglie del turco cornuto maledetto.


fa i supplementari anche lei


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> fa i supplementari anche lei



---il turco è un traditore ... tradito


----------



## mandraghe (12 Gennaio 2022)

Darmian:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Darmian:
> 
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)



...ora la risolve lui


----------



## mandraghe (12 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...ora la risolve lui



Con la “finta della cadrega”


----------



## chicagousait (12 Gennaio 2022)

De Sciglio e Rugani una combo pericolosa


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

L'Inter si è ammosciata.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

L'ammonizione per Brozo ci stava.


----------



## iceman. (12 Gennaio 2022)

Molto bene questi 120'.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Molto bene questi 120'.



Ci voglio i cartellini rossi con 4 giornate di squalifica.


----------



## Andris (12 Gennaio 2022)

come piange il chiello per una ginocchiata, con il giallo e questo metodo avrebbe più espulsioni di tutti in carriera


----------



## iceman. (12 Gennaio 2022)

Spero nei rigori


----------



## Andris (12 Gennaio 2022)

conosciamo il tiro di sinistro del turco...


----------



## emamilan99 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Quanto invidio l'inter.. tutti sempre a disposizione, titolari mai assenti e quando sono stanchi tac, ci sono le riserve..


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Spero nei rigori



Quasi sicuri ormai.


----------



## Andris (12 Gennaio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Spero nei rigori


ad oltranza come rio ave


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Gennaio 2022)

alla fine i ladri hanno ottenuto il loro obiettivo.
partita orrenda.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> alla fine i ladri hanno ottenuto il loro obiettivo.
> partita orrenda.


Mi aspettavo di più dall'Inter.


----------



## mandraghe (12 Gennaio 2022)

Kean ora che è bello grosso è pronto per andare a fare l’agricoltore col padre. E sarebbe anche più utile.

35 milioni l’hanno pagato sto bidone. Assurdo.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Kean ora che è bello grosso è pronto per andare a fare l’agricoltore col padre. E sarebbe anche più utile.
> 
> 35 milioni l’hanno pagato sto bidone. Assurdo.



Da Ronaldo a Kean è un attimo...


----------



## mandraghe (12 Gennaio 2022)

Imbecilli, ahahah


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> alla fine i ladri hanno ottenuto il loro obiettivo.
> partita orrenda.


detto fatto che culo


----------



## kYMERA (12 Gennaio 2022)

Incredibile all'ultimo secondo. Pazzesco che culo che hanno.


----------



## Andris (12 Gennaio 2022)

e l'inculata c'è ahahah

mentre dalla panchina cercavano il fallo per far entrare la sputacchina bonucci.

ENTRA ORA sacco di melma


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Ma chi ha fatto quel colpo di petto? Ahahaha


----------



## Baba (12 Gennaio 2022)

Bonucci hahahaha


----------



## Swaitak (12 Gennaio 2022)

e chi li azzoppa a questi


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Che ritardato Alex Sandro dio mio


----------

